# UK pensions for overseas residents



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a question about receiving my UK state pension.

A fellow UK citizen has been told that UK citizens abroad will no longer receive their UK state pension from next year on. I've asked him for references and have searched the internet but found nothing to back up his claim.

I know that UK citizens in Spain etc are worried that after Brexit they will no longer receive their annual increase.

Has anyone else heard of anything like this?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Receiving a state pension abroad does mean no annual increase but I have not heard of what you say.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Eric in china said:


> Receiving a state pension abroad does mean no annual increase but I have not heard of what you say.


I have searched the internet for answers but found nothing, but already 2 of my friends have decided to go back to the UK because they are so worried. For myself, I don't believe it, but I want to find difinitive answers for my friends.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> I have a question about receiving my UK state pension.
> 
> A fellow UK citizen has been told that UK citizens abroad will no longer receive their UK state pension from next year on. I've asked him for references and have searched the internet but found nothing to back up his claim.
> 
> ...


I have heard nothing to confirm your concern.

It will be more than two years before Brexit takes place, (assuming that not one country will vote against the Brexit - but that is another story).

It is possible that anyone living outside of the UK could well have their state pension frozen which means there will never be a yearly increase. This is what occurs for anyone living outside the EU at present who do not have a UK postal address.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

bean481 said:


> I have a question about receiving my UK state pension.
> 
> A fellow UK citizen has been told that UK citizens abroad will no longer receive their UK state pension from next year on. I've asked him for references and have searched the internet but found nothing to back up his claim.
> 
> ...


Today I spoke on the phone to the UK government Pensions Service who confirmed that there are no such plans to cancel pensions to overseas UK retirees.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Because I still maintain a property in the UK then my State pension receives the minimum 2.5% increase every year.

This is small though in comparison to my company pension and private pension although in China I could still live well on just the state pension.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

